# gta v



## atidd11 (Sep 22, 2013)

anyone have the game downloaded and willing to share plz pm me.. have both 360 and ps3 yes i know its piracy.. i plan on buying next month when online comes out just want a head start ha! peace and thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been told by the entertainment industry that piracy is not a victim-less crime. A video game is definitely worth $65, if you steal it how will the multi-millionaire execs continue to rip off the general public? It's just wrong.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 22, 2013)

I plan on buying it I agree


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 22, 2013)

atidd11 said:


> I plan on buying it I agree


That was some pretty thick sarcasm. Fuck them.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 23, 2013)

god I know u got the game. send er thru lol


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 23, 2013)

someone here has def downloaded it! plz help a fellow out


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Just buy it if your gona play online.i go to pirate bay for all my torrents.but deff bought gta5.just like ill give bf4 my money


----------

